
Economics and evolutionary biology reading list - rmm
http://www.jasoncollins.org/economics-and-evolutionary-biology-reading-list/
======
Snail_Commando
"Guns, Germs, and Steel" is excellent. I don't think the synopsis really did
it justice.

Diamond supported his thesis very well, while it could have benefited from
some environmental feedback information, on the time scales he was examining I
think he appropriately examined the economic impacts of the individual
environments societies developed in, the "flak" he received is in some cases
undeserved.

He meshed his expertise and argument very well, resulting in a great
contribution to the understanding of the development of human societies.

